# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  RPGMapMaker's Free Brush Packs (PS7)

## rpgmapmaker

Well I was playing around with making brushes again tonight and thought I should share what I had done with you all...

Please feel free to use and distribute for free the tree symbol "brushes" in any artwork, in any form, for any reason. (Sell the pictures you make with them... but not the brush pack)

I have saved the brush pack in photoshop 7 so if you find that you can not load them because you use a different version I have included a .psd file with the trees on individual layers so you can make them brushes in your version... also let me know what format is best for you and I will try and make symbols that you can use... (.png or whatever)

Please let me know if you can use these as I have no way of knowing if this is helpful or not without feedback... if I get feedback that you all want more I will keep making symbol brushes but if no one wants them or no one can use them I will stop.

The large versions are brushes set to 100 px and the small ones are 35 px.

Here is a picture (included in the .zip)


-------Download---------
tree_pack1.zip
-------------------------

-Chris

----------


## Torq

Very Cool RPGMM! I wonder if they will work in GIMP. I dont see why not. I particularly like the dead trees.

Torq

----------


## ravells

I think it's really helpful. Thank you for contributing!

----------


## Bohunk

Awsome job, repped.

----------


## rpgmapmaker

I had some time off from work today... long week end for Memorial Day and all...  :Very Happy:  so I made some more brushes.

Thanks for letting me know that this is something you all would like more of... I am still playing around with the style of what I am trying to do so hang in there as I try to make sets that have some sort of themes to them.

To test the "theme pack" idea I started with Desert... some Trees, Cactus, rocks, dirt, grass, a bush or two and yes a tumbleweed. 


--------------
desert_tree_pack1.zip
--------------

I am wondering  :Question:  if these are compatible with PS-CS2/3 (basically any versions higher than PS-7) so if one of you has one of them would you test it for me... thanks! 

-Chris

P.S. I think it would be best for me to just use this thread for all my brushes so could I get a thread name change to: RPGMapMaker's Free Brush Packs (PS7) ... or some such appropriate name of the admin's choosing  :Wink:

----------


## rpgmapmaker

I thought to myself... I could make just about any map symbol into a brush... for easy placement onto a map... even if they are not used allot or on every map...

So, I made some compass roses but I am wondering if they have all the right elements? I think all you need is an arrow and the letter "N" but are there rules that govern the creation of the rose  :Question:  it is late where I am and heavy research is not going to happen right now... I am off to bed

Here they are:


--------------
compass_pack1.zip
--------------

-Chris

----------


## Airith

/me loves you

Definitely going to play around with these. rep 2 u.

----------


## rpgmapmaker

Well hi again all,

I was playing around with a dungeons idea today and started hand drawing some interior elements and after scanning them in decided to make them into brushes.

I don't know how useful they will be to standard maps but for those of you making dungeons in Photoshop I hope it is of some use... I tried to keep them generic so that they could me used more than once.

they have no color... as they are brushes, but throwing some standard brown colors behind them on a new layer works well after you hit it with some color burn... well see for your selves.

Comments, Suggestions, and Requests?... are all welcome



-----------------
inside_pack1.zip
-----------------
-Chris

----------


## RPMiller

> P.S. I think it would be best for me to just use this thread for all my brushes so could I get a thread name change to: RPGMapMaker's Free Brush Packs (PS7) ... or some such appropriate name of the admin's choosing


I've changed the name for you.
Yes, these work just fine in PS CS2.
This an awesome thread and you have definitely been repped.
The Western theme one is AWESOME! 
Thank you very much!

----------


## RobA

> Very Cool RPGMM! I wonder if they will work in GIMP. I dont see why not. I particularly like the dead trees.
> 
> Torq


Just wanted to confirm these work great in GIMP (2.4 and up supports .abr brushes)

Thanks-

-Rob A>

----------


## ravells

Thank you! These are wonderful brushes and have a really nice feel to them.

----------


## rpgmapmaker

Thanks *RPMiller* & *RobA* for the great feedback on version compatibility  :Very Happy:  it makes me feel better knowing that there is a wide audience able to use the brushes.

Thanks to all that view, comment on, or download the brushes! I hope you enjoy using them to make maps (or whatever you might be working on)  :Wink: 

I will make more soon... just not sure what is next... I would like to make brushes that the guild would like so if you have *requests* I will do my best to put something together.

Once I get back to my home computer I will post some more compass roses that I made last night.

-Chris

----------


## rpgmapmaker

Hi again all, So this is not a huge world changing pack but instead just some generic compass roses... I have left off the N,S,W,E as each Cartographer will most likely pick a font for the map and need to change it.

When I get around to making more of these I will try to make ones that are gray scale/black with more detail and some that are more art than compass... (i.e. dragon with "nose" north and wing tips west and east, tail south... swords... other item "things"... etc)

Still taking requests for map items/elements and comments are always welcome.




----------------------
compass_pack2.zip
----------------------

-Chris

----------


## GM's Apprentice

Chris,

   I don't use the creative commons license (because it limits the derivitive artwork usability--ie, commercial maps), but I follow your initial intent.  Would you mind if I broke your brushes into individual images, tagged each with an identifier to you, and included the material in the CSUAC packs?

Thanks!
Cecil

----------


## rpgmapmaker

You may indeed use the brushes as individual images/brushes or in any other way you need to, in order to make them available in your downloads.

I am an amateur/hobbyist at this and not a glory seeker "Look at me I make little brushes"  :Razz:  

I did not realize the CC license would limit the selling of derivative artwork (I need to read over it more thoroughly). Maybe I will just move to "public domain"...

Again do what you need to do to make it work for you and please let me know if you have any requests for this type of stuff. 

-Chris

----------


## RobA

It depends on the cc license you use.

For example the CC-BY license will allow commercial reuse, only requiring that the source be attributed back to you.  Alternatively, if you don't even want attribution, just release them to the public domain.  

And remember that any license (copyright included) does not limit  the creator's rights to waive any and or all of the conditions to specific users.  For example, if you had a CC-NC (non commercial use) licensed image, and someone contacts you to use it commercially, you can allow them to do so (for free or for a price)... 

The point of a CC license is just to let people know the rules without having to contact you.

-Rob A>

----------


## industrygothica

Just to let you know.. if my wife was able to have more children, and we had one, his name would be rpgmapmaker.  I love these brushes.  Please, keep them coming!


-IG

*EDIT* btw, would someone sticky this thread already!  :Wink:   This is too valuable a resource to ever think about getting lost in the shuffle.

----------


## rpgmapmaker

> Just to let you know.. if my wife was able to have more children, and we had one, his name would be rpgmapmaker.


While you are playing the " what if " game I would hope *her* name would be something more practical ... like "Sue"...

but either way I am honored. Thank you  :Wink: 

---

Thanks to all for the kind words and good information on licenses... 

My art/brushes in this thread are now in the *Public Domain*. (I will stop using the cc image and just state the license type in the post/thread.)

---

I will try to make some new brushes this week end... (it has been a long two weeks at work.)

 :Smile: 
-Chris

----------


## industrygothica

> While you are playing the " what if " game I would hope *her* name would be something more practical ... like "Sue"...
> 
> but either way I am honored. Thank you 
> 
> 
> -Chris


Sue works too, I suppose.  At least it'd be easier to find on those little license plates for the tricycles anyway.

If you're interested, check out my map (region 25) in the CWBP to see what I've been using your brushes for.

----------


## StillCypher

Very useful stuff you've got going here, and I'm definitely adding to my collection! I especially like the compass roses. Nice work!

----------


## Turgenev

Very nice! Rep to you for such outstanding work and generosity. Can't wait to see what else you come up with. Keep up the great work.

----------


## Falstyr

Normally I lurk and learn. On Youtube came across your tutorial.
Since I love the brushes it was worth a reply  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aurelia Tauren

Sorry for the thread necromancy, but I just needed to thank rpgmapmaker for these!

----------


## mad_computer_user

Im just getting into using PS for cartography and i came across these brushes, great stuff, im going to use the 1st tree set, and second compass one. Awsome work. Not sure if your up for suggestions/requests, but some mountain ones to go along with your tree brushes would be awsome.

----------


## RPMiller

Welcome to the Guild mad_computer_user. Feel free to post to the Introductions thread, and hang out and ask lots of questions. We have a lot of PS users here and some with truly mad skills so they should be able to help you.

----------


## mad_computer_user

thanks, im going to post there now, then i might post my WIP of a map im making  :Smile:  and a few other ones iv made before

----------


## RPMiller

Look forward to seeing them.  :Smile:

----------


## industrygothica

> Im just getting into using PS for cartography and i came across these brushes, great stuff, im going to use the 1st tree set, and second compass one. Awsome work. Not sure if your up for suggestions/requests, but some mountain ones to go along with your tree brushes would be awsome.


Try this post.  Excellent tutorial there by the same rpgmapmaker.

----------


## mad_computer_user

thanks, iv seen that before on YouTube, but im not sure how to actually draw the mountain, because i have absolutely NO artistic skill what so ever

----------


## industrygothica

> thanks, iv seen that before on YouTube, but im not sure how to actually draw the mountain, because i have absolutely NO artistic skill what so ever


He had the map brushes posted in that thread as well, but they're not up anymore for whatever reason.

I've actually got the brushes here, as I used them in my Witchlight Strand map.     I'd be happy to upload them again, if it's cool with rpgmapmaker.

----------


## Tessa

Thanks for such lovely brushes. I hope to see more from you  :Smile:

----------


## Magistrate

Great brush set- thanks so much! This simplifies things a lot.

----------


## Jaelyn

Compass Pack 2 tested in PS CS4 and working flawlessly.  I've used one of the brushes in my first digital map, I really like it.  Thanks a lot and +rep to you.

----------


## maqeurious

Thanks so much for these awesome brushes.  I'm finding it a bit hard finding some compatible with PS7 and these have made my day  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leetsauce

great work !! rep wurthy

----------


## jeffreyboutte9

great brush and i love them and love using them for may art work thank you againing.

----------


## SkarValidus

Nicely done!  This doesn't follow my style and I don't have much use for it... But it's still a very helpful-looking pack!  I'd rep you if I could...

----------


## rpgmapmaker

First let me say *THANK YOU ALL* for the overwhelming support you have given me this thread!!! I work full time for the US Air Force as a Combat Communications Tech and only get to do this type of thing as a hobby and I am sorry that I have not been around much.  I am always thinking about you here at this forum and what I want to make next. 

I do have an "overworld map" tutorial in the works using some more advanced layer styles "stuff" in PS, but for now I will just throw out something to get me motivated to get back into the swing of things.

So, here are some more compasses for your maps.


The Zip contains the PS 7 brush file and the .psd that I used to make them.

compass_pack5..zip

Again Thanks,

-RPGMapMaker

----------


## torstan

Thanks a lot. This is a great resource!

----------


## rpgmapmaker

So, I was wondering if there is an interest in a set of City/Town/Farm/Tower Icons?

They would be something like this...


And here is the test brushes...

City_Icons1..zip

-RPGMapMaker

----------


## rpgmapmaker

So, I am still trying to get in the mood :-)



Again for compatibility reasons this is made in PS 7

Brushes and .psd file
compass_pack6..zip

-RPGMapMaker

----------


## rpgmapmaker

I have been working on some tree brushes for this map here.  I think they look fairly good and much better than the ones I did years ago now  :Smile: 

It was fun to make some nicer trees that are not just black silhouettes.  However I have included the "dead" trees I made awhile back so this set is more complete.  I am still not quite happy with all of the "marsh" trees but... there is always room for improvement somewhere.



--------------------
Tree_Pack2..zip
--------------------

Always looking for comments, critiques and requests for brushes you would like to see here as a free set.

-RPGMM

----------


## Aricus

Truly amazing brushes, great work! (Particularly thrilled with the compass packs, they're awesome).

----------


## Sapiento

I compiled some of the compass brushes into a .svg file.

----------


## Nabi

Could you post a brushset that's photoshop 7.0 compatible? I'm working on a map for my girlfriend (using a great tutorial from Santharia.com) but I need a better way to form some nice, defined mountains. Saw your vid tutorial, great job!

----------


## rpgmapmaker

> I compiled some of the compass brushes into a .svg file.


Having vectors is always useful. Thank You :-)




> Could you post a brushset that's photoshop 7.0 compatible? I'm working on a map for my girlfriend (using a great tutorial from Santharia.com) but I need a better way to form some nice, defined mountains. Saw your vid tutorial, great job!


I am not sure why the brushes do not work for you... I made them in PS 7 and they should work for you.  what file are you trying to use?

-RPGMM

----------


## Carnagh

Really, thankyou very much. I can only reinforce what others have said, and to add that your work here is very accessible, and very much appreciated.

Cheers,
 - Carnagh

----------


## StillCypher

I don't know how I managed to miss your new trees, but I have them now! Those, your city icons, and the compasses are simply begging for me to do another map (The queue is getting longer and longer!). I have compass packs 1, 2, 5, and 6. What happened to 3 and 4??

----------


## JiveMiguel

Great stuff! I've found compass packs 1 and 2, then it skips to 5. Am I overlooking 3 and 4??? Did you make the compasses with a vector art program? If so, can you post the EPS or SVG or raw Illustrator (if that's what you used) files? Thanks in advance, and have some rep while we're at it!

----------


## mwsasser

> So, I was wondering if there is an interest in a set of City/Town/Farm/Tower Icons?
> 
> They would be something like this...
> Attachment 23384
> 
> And here is the test brushes...
> 
> Attachment 23383
> 
> -RPGMapMaker



Your post "City Icons Brush Test" just made my day.  I've been trying to find something like this for 2 whole days!  Woot!  Got any more?

----------


## ariellajem

These are amazing. They were exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## rpgmapmaker

Sorry for not posting in this for such a long time...  Here is a .png of some mountains.  It should be easy for you to use them by cutting them out and using a "Multiply" transfer mode to take the white out.  If there is still interest in brushes just let me know and I will make some for you.

I make things big then shrink them to make it look like I can draw :-)

I am always taking requests for items like the ones in this thread.



Free for any type of use. 

-RPGMM

----------


## rpgmapmaker

Here are some fast Mountains, Hills, Rocks, and Dirt brushes.  As long as you use them only once or twice per section these will work for the more hand drawn (old novel type) maps.  Mixed with some of my tree brushes you should start to get some good results  :Wink: 

My goal here is not to have the best looking mountains... just useable ones.

Zip File: Mount_Pack_1.zip





-RPGMM

----------


## toulix

Thank you! Your brushes is really good  :Smile: !

----------


## rpgmapmaker

I have been working on a map for the current mapping challenge and thought I would share the brushes I have made for it.  These are hand drawn and then scanned.

I hope you enjoy them.

Map Pack #1 Zip File:
Map_Pack1.zip

Cool reference Picture (red lines separate the brushes that I thought might confuse people)

----------


## adrimarie

Thanks so much! Rated  :Very Happy:

----------


## Canaille

I didn't go through all the pages.... Are the image packs included with these? I use Paint Shop Pro, so I just need the PSD files and I can make them into brushes.

----------


## Raederle

Thanks for all the brushes! I especially like the newest set of trees which has some definition. I would use your mountains, except that I'd have to flip them over and make them into brushes myself to use them because the mountain packs I already have contain lighting from the left (shadows on the right), and yours are the opposite. 

I would like to see more city stuff, but mostly what I'm looking for is really detailed drawings of buildings. When I say "really detailed" I don't mean super huge, but, more than outlines, and with shading. So, including windows, stonework, etc. I'd love to see stables, mills, old-styled factories, a watermill, and so on.

Also, I have not seen *ANY* river brushes.

I've found some waves, but they were pretty simple and I could have easily made them myself. I'd love to see an all-around good water pack with rivers, waves, lilypads, reeds, shorelines, lakes and ponds.

Thanks again for your brushes!

PS: It'd be really great if you made some groups of your new trees together with them overlapping and some larger than others.

----------


## damonjynx

Absolutely awesome thread. Particularly for 'newbie' cartographers. Thank you so much for your generosity! Rep to you.

----------


## lonewriter

thanks for the brushes, I was making maps in Campaign Cartographer but I didn't like the way they came out (it was probally me) so I am going to try Photoshop. I downloaded a tutorial here to help me. I have PS experience but not in maps.

----------


## rustorod

These are brilliant!!  Thanks for posting these.

----------


## Chargeit

Kick butt brushes. I just tracked this down again, I was wondering where I had found your dungeon furniture brushes. Grade A man, a life saver for those of us who couldn't draw to save our lives.

----------


## Torque2100

I'm wondering if any of you can answer a question for me.   I'm looking to get Photoshop and I wanted to ask if these brushes will work with Photoshop Elements or Photoshop Elements Premier 11.

----------


## nolgroth

> I'm wondering if any of you can answer a question for me.   I'm looking to get Photoshop and I wanted to ask if these brushes will work with Photoshop Elements or Photoshop Elements Premier 11.


I just tested the first Compass pack in Photoshop Elements 7. Worked like a charm. I would guess that PSE 11 would have no trouble with them.

----------


## nolgroth

Thank you for all of these awesome brushes RPGMapMaker. I used one of your compasses in a map I've been working on. Really simplified things.

----------


## imredave

Can't believe I didn't notice this thread before! Thanks for all those brushes.

----------

